# Game 15: Milwaukee Bucks @ Phoenix Suns (12/1/06)



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (8-6) vs Milwaukee Bucks (5-9)*

*When: Dec. 1st
Time: 7:00 Arizona
Tv: FSN AZ*

*Dr. Seuss' Wise Words 
(original Dr. Seuss quote) *
_ “And the Grinch, with his Grinch-feet ice cold in the snow, 
stood puzzling and puzzling, how could it be so? It came without ribbons. 
It came without tags. It came without packages, boxes or bags. 
And he puzzled and puzzled 'till his puzzler was sore. 
Then the Grinch thought of something he hadn't before. 
What if Christmas, he thought, doesn't come from a store. 
What if Christmas, perhaps, means a little bit more.”_


*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup:*






































*(PG) Steve Nash (SG) Raja Bell (SF) Shawn Marion (PF) Boris Diaw (C) Amare Stoudemire*


*Milwaukee Bucks Projected Lineup:*






































*(PG) Mo Williams (SG) Michael Redd (SF) Ruben Patterson (PF) Eran Iylasova (C) Andrew Bogut*​

Chris, you're confusing me! I'm not sure if you wanted to
make the thread or not.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Get with the times man!

Bucks have anew logo, and color scheme. I edited it for you though haha.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

i'm going to this game


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Get with the times man!
> 
> Bucks have anew logo, and color scheme. I edited it for you though haha.



hahah, yeah I know. But I couldn't find one
that was small enough. Probably because I'm lazy and didn't
really look.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Suns Forum Prediction Player of the Night​*
Shawn Marion - Points, Rebounds, Blocks



*GO HERE* to find out what that means.


Go Suns!​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

according to this side note, Marion will be guarding Redd. 

complete link of Amare talking us not being contenders if they keep giving up leads



> Shawn Marion expects to be a little more active than usual tonight against Milwaukee trying to defend guard Michael Redd.
> 
> Redd has scored 30-plus points seven times this season, including 45 in the Bucks' 109-105 road win Tuesday against the Lakers.
> 
> "He's a not a guy you like to guard, but I don't have much choice," Marion said. "I might lose a little weight by the end of the game."




Oh, and I added a poll :yay:


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Suns 107 - Buck 96

Marion - 16pts, 12rebs & 3blocks


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Suns 115 - Bucks 102 Marion: 19 points, 9 rebounds, 3 blocks

Bucks are one of the worst defensive teams in the league, which boads well for the Suns. Suns should definitely pick up the home win, even though there are some Bucks that are prone to extreme heat. Plus, Suns usually destroy East teams.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns 108 - Bucks 95



Marion 18pts, 10rebounds, 2blocks


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Suns - 116, Bucks - 104

Player of the Game - (Because I'm bold) Leandro Barbosa, 34 points, 6 rebounds, 5 assists, 3 steals, 3/4 3PT

Oooh, nobody saw that coming. Except me, because that's how it's going to happen, homie!

On top of ending the string of us holding opponents under 100 points, expect Michael Redd to throw up shot after shot after shot, hopefully Shawn and Raja can slow him down some. I think when it's all said and done, Redd will have another 30+ point game under his belt.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns 121, Bucks 97

Marion, 37 mins - 23 pts - 10 rebounds - 1 blk - 3 stls


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Wow. Barbosa has 10 points in 3 minutes. I think I might be right.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

The Suns letting their guard down.......I can't believe the 
Milwaukee ****ing Bucks have scored 64 in the first half.


Suns defense looks awful. 
I hope they start rebounding in the 2nd half.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Not a pretty game, but I'll take it.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Box score - http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore;_ylt=Agtl0ERl.5nbXeqcTTqHvFy8vLYF?gid=2006120121

Marion had a amazing game. Nash had a very good game as well.

I might utter the words "Amare's back" for the first time. I've been
skeptical to say he's back. But after watching him tonight, it might be
safe to say he is. He had TWO posterizing dunks tonight. One on Bogut and
a very 04-05 Amare-like poster on Ruben Patterson. I hope they show it on the
highlights. Man I started jumping up and down like a little chearleader after I saw
that.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

Amare banged all over Ruben.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

also Amare had some nice looking weakside blocks. One on BOgut, then one on Gadzuric that he sent into the 3rd row.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

amare had me jumping out of my seat tonight. there is nothing like seeing him live, and dare i say it, i thought i was watching the 04-05 amare tonight. he looked really really good.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

c p 9 said:


> amare had me jumping out of my seat tonight. there is nothing like seeing him live, and dare i say it, i thought i was watching the 04-05 amare tonight. he looked really really good.


Hell yeah, I was hittin' the roof on those dunks baby! Where were you sittin' tonight?


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

section 104, the seats were freakin sick. closest i've ever been to the court.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

c p 9 said:


> section 104, the seats were freakin sick. closest i've ever been to the court.


Awesome dude! And it was the perfect game for those seats, a high scoring Dub with Amare wreckin house.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

heck yeah. i had gone to games before, but i never really appreciated a live game until tonight. it's so much better than TV! i'm trying to score some lower level seats for when the cavs come to town on 1/11 and the nuggets come on march 30th, but they sure are pricey...


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

is this the old amare where he created offense for himself and his temmates, or is this the amare that i've seen (only in short stins though) where he plays off his teammates and makes acrobatic dunks?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

afobisme said:


> is this the old amare where he created offense for himself and his temmates, or is this the amare that i've seen (only in short stins though) where he plays off his teammates and makes acrobatic dunks?


He created some offense for himself by fighting for the offensive rebounds and then bringing the thunder. They isolated him against Dan Gadzuric on one play, and he seriously blew by him and had an and-1 layup. I definitely don't think he expected Amare to move that quick. I'm guessing about 5 or 6 of his 9 field goals were assisted tonight. So he is playing off of his teammates, but I commend him for staying within the flow of the game and working himself into the team concept instead of trying to show the world what he can do one-on-one.

More of his work this season has been off his teammates, but not that much more. And it is evening out as of late, as there are more chances for him to create on his own.

Outside Shot - 2004: 49%, 2006: 55%
Close Shot - 2004: 61%, 2006: 69%
Dunk Shot - 2004: 74%, 2006: 85%
Inside Shot - 2004: 67%, 2006: 75%

(82games.com)

Is he the old Amare? No, of course not. But the new Amare is showing signs that he may one day be dominant again.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

so basically he's not creating offense as he was 2 years ago. 

effective, a great finisher.. but not quite his old self yet.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

afobisme said:


> so basically he's not creating offense as he was 2 years ago.
> 
> effective, a great finisher.. but not quite his old self yet.


He is more than he was in the beginning of the season, but not as much as he was two years ago. But like the numbers above say, over half of his shots were already assisted by his teammates. So it's not like he ever had to get the ball and create every shot for himself. The only time he needed to do that was against Duncan in the playoffs, but we won't see whether or not he can do that until the time comes. Otherwise, I'd rather have an Amare that plays within the team system, a system that leads the lead in assists every year by no one player taking a bunch of one-on-one opportunities.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

judging by the way the suns play, it looks like they don't want him creating his own offense. that or he's not trying, but i think they just want to keep the ball moving and try to find the open shot.


----------



## lilbasketball2 (Nov 24, 2006)

_as much as i love amare and everybody else on the team but i love Steve Nash game so long as they are winning and he did good it's cool_


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Tiz - 8
Dr. Seuss - 5
ShuHanGuanYu - 11
Dissonance - 16
Zei Zao LS - 11

Suns score - Diss, Zei, Shu
Bucks score - Zei, Shu, Diss
Player - Diss, Tiz/Shu


----------



## <SunsFan> (Dec 10, 2006)

Great game. Redd is a beast though!!God damn!!He needs to be in the All-Star Game.


----------

